# WHICH O/U TO BUY



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I WAS WONDERING WHAT O/U TO GET. I WOULD LIKE TO STICK TO A MECHANICAL TRIGGER, BUT FLEXIBLE. LOOKING AT FRANCHI, AND A WETHERBY ORION2 OF A ATHENA3. ANY HELP APPRETIATED. LOOKING TO SPEND> $1400


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

check out shotgunworld.com look at the forums because their are many owners of both guns on that site.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Thank U


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

The guns you listed are all very nice. Which one fits the best?

I went with the Franch Alcione and am just tickled with it.


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I shoot a Ruger Red Label and just love it. I also have a shot the Weatherdeys. They are great guns.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

I own a Red Label also, great guns, just dont try to take it apart


----------

